# Biggest Project Yet!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK...I know I've dropped off the radar screen down here in the basement the last few months but we've been REAL busy with this project. We purchased two lots and are building a 40' X 60' bulding with a huge *shop*/apartment inside. The building is up and we are now starting on the inside. Shop size is going to be 40 X 30 with two garage doors. I put in plenty (8 quads & 3 220V) outlets so I'll never have to change out machines again! There are two big mercury/vapor low bay shop lights that light the place up like a tennis court. We are now moving the shop equipment bit by bit and hope to be somewhat up and running the next month or so. The travel trailer is on site and should have 'net access soon. The chips should start flying again real soon. jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Jim, that is great. That is going to be so cool with a shop that large. I once had a 24' X 30' shop and it was so awesome but we moved and I lost my shop that I built myself. I never got over losing the shop and for so many years, I didn't do any woodworking because having to move tools around to use them as our garage was used as an actual garage. I now have the garage myself kinda like you have at home, but still not near as large and is packed still. I have no room here to build a shop and sure do miss that. You have done well for yourself. And I thought, you just outgrew us amateurs around here.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*WHOAHHHH !!!!!...* Now, *THAT* is whut I would call a *SHOP *!!!

That sucker is gonna require one* HELLUVA* A/C installation..Ol' Mont may be able to RETIRE on that job.....

So happy for you guys... Please keep us posted with pics of progress...:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Now thats going to be cool!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool!! Good to hear from you GB!!! Good luck with your project!!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! We've been planning this building/idea for a long time. The inside has been sprayed with a closed cell foam insulation that is a remarkable product. The foam has a very high 'R' rating plus a added bonus is that it basically 'glues' the entire structure together making it stronger. There are several local buildings that had zero damage during Ike with the foam insulation. The crew had a laser pointer thermometer that registered 118F (two weeks ago) on the inside of the roof that had not been sprayed and 82F where it was sprayed. The foam finds every little nook and crevice and seals it tight. We are making our first load of tools/machines this week. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Real happy for you Jim. Are you on the water or near it? With all that room you should be turning out some monster projects.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks great Jim. I can appreciate the temp numbers. Who did the foam spray for you? If you don't mind would you shoot me a PM with rough estimate on cost? I have building the same size with what appears to be same height walls.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here is a great piece for you to start with. If you get it loaded on that old lathe of yours.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Whoa! That's a chunk of wood there Bobby!! The property is located about a half mile from East Bay. Believe it or not, it's not in the flood plain and Ike's surge didn't flood it at all. We added another 3' of fill dirt to be on the safe side and the slab is 30" above street level. The building has been state certified for wind and with the foam insulatation, the place should be pretty much bomb proof. The insulation isn't cheap...about a buck per SF at 1" thickness but it added so much to the structure.
I'll shoot some more pics next time. gb


----------

